# Wie Rewrite für Childdirectories erzwingen?



## mccae (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe derzeit folgendes, lästiges Problem:
Bei einer Websitewartung leite ich alle Anfragen auf eine statische Informationsseite um.

Das Problem was ich habe ist, dass jedes Directory mit einer .htaccess Datei welche die Rewrite Engine benutzt, von den Regeln des root directorys ausgeschlossen wird.

Simples Beispiel:

.htaccess im root folder mit Weiterleitung.
Eine Wordpressinstallation unter /site/ mit eigenen Regeln.

Bei Aufruf aller URLs bis auf "domain.tld/site/" wird man dann auch umgeleitet.
Das /site/ Directory, sowie alle Child-directories sind jedoch nicht betroffen und überschreiben mit ihren Rewriteanweisungen die des Root-directorys.

Wie kann ich nun die Anwendung der Regeln aus dem Root-directory erzwingen, ohne dass ich jede .htaccess mit eigenen Rewriteanweisungen jedes Mal manuell bearbeiten muss?

Gibt es kein Statement welches zum Beispiel Child-rewrites unterbindet?

Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir helfen?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## WebSchutz (12. Juni 2012)

Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre wenn du die .htaccess ganz löscht und über die vhost.conf arbeitest. Du müsstest zwar auch jedes Verzeichnis einzeln ansprechen, hättest aber nur eine Datei zu bearbeiten. Und es bringt mehr Sicherheit und Performance.


----------

